# Froch v Groves



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

Anyone watching? Very excited for this watched the weigh yesterday I know that they are meant to hate each other purely for marketing reasons but these two seem to have a genuine hatred toward each other!

Out for Cheat curry then home to watch. Anyone going?


----------



## massmuscle (May 29, 2013)

The promo has been good as always if sky is asking you to splash out on box office.

Sadly the fight wont be, Froch is far to good for Groves. It won't get past 4 rounds.


----------



## casebian (Sep 12, 2012)

yeh im watching it mate looking forward to it meself bloody dear tho 21 euro i paid last night should be good a like crolla aswell normally in good fights who you backing im going froch


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

A few of my mates are going but I'll be watching on myp2p

Froch tko inside 12 is my vague prediction.

Groves is decent but untested, if he was fighting anyone else I'd be behind him but I can't see him doing it tonight.

Anthony Crolla on the undercard should be decent fight!


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

i really cant be ar5ed to pay £15 for ppv with such a sh1t undercard. know any good free links?


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Froch will win for sure. Groves sparring with Kessler before his fight with froch was a no no in the boxing world. Genuine hatred


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

Think I will be going down the streaming route as Sky are now charging £5 surcharge after midnight last night. Just went to order it cheeky bastards. About time I used the Smart bit on my TV. It's the flipping pop ups that do my head in online so may crumble and buy it.

I'm thinking Froch to stop him round 8. You heard it here first. (Don't put your house on it though)


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Froch will take him out within 5 rounds imo.


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

Think itl be a good boxing match but im not paying £15 to watch a sport where theres no possibilty of someone getting ko'd by an elbow or a knee haha


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

shane89 said:


> i really cant be ar5ed to pay £15 for ppv with such a sh1t undercard. know any good free links?





Twisted said:


> Think I will be going down the streaming route as Sky are now charging £5 surcharge after midnight last night. Just went to order it cheeky bastards. About time I used the Smart bit on my TV. It's the flipping pop ups that do my head in online so may crumble and buy it.
> 
> I'm thinking Froch to stop him round 8. You heard it here first. (Don't put your house on it though)


I watched boxing on here last time, can't remember who it was, the live chat at the side was more entertaining than the fight 

http://www.boxingguru.tv


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

GreedyBen said:


> I watched boxing on here last time, can't remember who it was, the live chat at the side was more entertaining than the fight
> 
> http://www.boxingguru.tv


Cheers mate will give it a look.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Think Froch will probably win but really hope he doesn't. I think the bloke is an absolute tit. The way he was talking before the Kessler fight , about killing him in the ring was disgusting.

He talks like he's the best in the world, but he isn't even close. Ward absolutely destroyed him. If Groves fights clever he may have a chance, but I think Froch will catch him eventually


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Put 30 euro on froch to win in rounds 7-12 odds 12/5


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

tikkajohn said:


> Put 30 euro on froch to win in rounds 7-12 odds 12/5


If I had to guess, that's probably when I'd say the fight would end. Not brilliant odds though mate


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

Froch will win,isnt Groves best mates with David Haye? So he will have learned how to talk up a fight for sure.


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

MR RIGSBY said:


> If I had to guess, that's probably when I'd say the fight would end. Not brilliant odds though mate


Win 70 quid though and I feel it's a pretty safe choice to go for groves will run for the first few rounds then I think froch will start landing hard but I don't think he will take him out in under 7


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

HAWKUS said:


> Think itl be a good boxing match but im not paying £15 to watch a sport where theres no possibilty of someone getting ko'd by an elbow or a knee haha


Is this a free stream , nearer the time ?Hmm, wrong quote but i meant the boxingguru one.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Froch to win hopefully.

This guy needs some credit, he never ducks a fight and you've got to admire his heart.

Yes Ward was far too slick for him.

I'll be watching it was online later for sure!


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

tikkajohn said:


> Win 70 quid though and I feel it's a pretty safe choice to go for groves will run for the first few rounds then I think froch will start landing hard but I don't think he will take him out in under 7


Like I say mate, it's probably what I'd go for aswell. Just been looking at the odds, I personally don't think Groves is as much of an under dog as the bookies are making out. You can get 4-1 with some online for Groves to win, which is massive odds for a boxing match.


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Prince Adam said:


> Froch to win hopefully.
> 
> *This guy needs some credit, he never ducks a fight and you've got to admire his heart*.
> 
> ...


Exactly, he's fought a who's who of the super middleweight division and beaten them all (he beat Kessler in the rematch) except Ward who is right up there in the P4P list so there's no shame there. It's about time this guy got the recognition he deserves.

Grove's is a slick boxer but he's never boxed at this level before, and Froch has fought and beaten slick boxer's before who are used to operating at a higher level than Groves.

Froch has a chin of granite and will walk though Grove's best shots and will catch up with him in the second half of the fight and get the stoppage.

Froch by TKO sometime after round 6.

I'm fvcking pumped up for this fight


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

Groves for me. The guy is so under rated!


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Like I say mate, it's probably what I'd go for aswell. Just been looking at the odds, I personally don't think Groves is as much of an under dog as the bookies are making out. You can get 4-1 with some online for Groves to win, which is massive odds for a boxing match.


Good odds I agree but we all know groves wont knock out froch so it would have to be a points decision, which I cant see him getting . To be fair to froch he has fough a lot of world class opponents and beaten them.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

A lot of this will depend on whether groves can dance for the 12 rounds and how he withstands froch's shots. If he can follow the tactics used by dirrell against froch in the first match of the super 6, then i think he has a chance but thats a tough thing to do against froch.

When it was first announced i thought groves had bo chance but watching froch v johnson and groves v johnson and groves did the job far more comfortably. But then again so did lucian bute.

On things for sure, sky know how to build it up. I remember having to listen to froch v jermain taylor on radio 5 live.


----------



## Jutt (Oct 18, 2012)

Froch to win no questions just don't think groves can do it.


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Exactly, he's fought a who's who of the super middleweight division and beaten them all (he beat Kessler in the rematch) except Ward who is right up there in the P4P list so there's no shame there. It's about time this guy got the recognition he deserves.
> 
> Grove's is a slick boxer but he's never boxed at this level before, and Froch has fought and beaten slick boxer's before who are used to operating at a higher level than Groves.
> 
> ...


me to so fuking pumped lol ive even had to change my avi and on youtube looking at everyfight going.. looking after my daughter and she looking at me like crazy doing shadow boxing walking round the room

i know its sad but fuk it lol


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

What time will the fight actually start???


----------



## AleisterCrowley (Jul 28, 2013)

Prince Adam said:


> What time will the fight actually start???


The PPV starts at 6pm the fight around 7-7.30 i would of thought.


----------



## AleisterCrowley (Jul 28, 2013)

The fight starts at 8pm.Here's a linkhttp://cricfree.tv/live/watch/boxing_-_froch_vs_groves/17307

this is where i watch all the darts and have not had a problem so hopefully there won't be one with the boxing.


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

On the Bleacher report it says the ring walks start at half ten?


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

I'd be surprised if it was before 9


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> A lot of this will depend on whether groves can dance for the 12 rounds and how he withstands froch's shots. If he can follow the tactics used by dirrell against froch in the first match of the super 6, then i think he has a chance but thats a tough thing to do against froch.


Sooner or later Froch will tag him especially as he begins to tire. I'm thinking late round stoppage, hopefully after a few rounds of Froch reshaping his head. Lol


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Do half of these online links work ??...never had one yet that does :confused1:


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Any links lads, on iPad


----------



## rb79 (Mar 7, 2012)

11pm ive heared the fight starts


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

Froch to knock him out round 6-7


----------



## Dan86 (Sep 4, 2009)

http://www.boxingguru.tv/gurutv1.html

Its got the whole card on there


----------



## AleisterCrowley (Jul 28, 2013)

http://cricfree.tv/live/watch/boxing_-_froch_vs_groves/17307


Mark2021 said:


> Any links lads, on iPad


----------



## Mike90 (Nov 21, 2013)

Myp2p


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Calzaghe must be laughing!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

stoatman said:


> Is this a free stream , nearer the time ?Hmm, wrong quote but i meant the boxingguru one.





pea head said:


> Do half of these online links work ??...never had one yet that does :confused1:





Mark2021 said:


> Any links lads, on iPad





Dan86 said:


> http://www.boxingguru.tv/gurutv1.html
> 
> Its got the whole card on there


http://www.boxingguru.tv/gurutv2.html This one is clearer I think.


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

GreedyBen said:


> http://www.boxingguru.tv/gurutv2.html This one is clearer I think.


Watching this one looking good at the moment gonna hook it up to the TV


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Twisted said:


> Watching this one looking good at the moment gonna hook it up to the TV


It's probably best viewed on a small screen tbh, unless your eyesight is worse than mine:lol: On par with Boxnation I'd say:laugh:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Just been on and cant get it work....my life sucks.

Got commentary and something on the screen saying i need a plug in ?? WTF.


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> http://www.boxingguru.tv/gurutv2.html This one is clearer I think.


the boxing guru links are white screens?


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

campbell looked tired tonight


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

shane89 said:


> the boxing guru links are white screens?


Have you tried all 4? 1&2 working for me? Few pops ups, nothing as bas as www.myp2p.eu though


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> Have you tried all 4? 1&2 working for me? Few pops ups, nothing as bas as www.myp2p.eu though


http://cricfree.tv/live/watch/boxing_-_froch_vs_groves/17307

seems to be working decent


----------



## Dan86 (Sep 4, 2009)

1 and 2 working for me as well!!!


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Twisted said:


> Watching this one looking good at the moment gonna hook it up to the TV


How do you do that mate? ive got a smart tv and still not done anything about it after two years lol


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

lukeee said:


> How do you do that mate? ive got a smart tv and still not done anything about it after two years lol


We got a dongle thing that you can use on your laptop and it streams direct either that or just use a HDMI cable if you have the port free.


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

http://www.feed2all.eu/watch/223270/1/watch-carl-froch-vs-george-groves,-undercard-and-build-up-.html

http://www.feed2all.eu/watch/223270/2/watch-carl-froch-vs-george-groves,-undercard-and-build-up-.html

I use all of those.

What time are they fighting?


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Sooner or later Froch will tag him especially as he begins to tire. I'm thinking late round stoppage, hopefully after a few rounds of Froch reshaping his head. Lol


Yes. This seems to be the general consensus of how folk see it going. Groves is going to need insane fitness levels.

Froch is definitely the favourite. The one thing we just don't know yet though is how good Groves is. We'll find out for sure if he's chinny as many suspect.

If he pulls it off then it would certainly shake up the division a bit. Its hard to pick an opponent for Ward atm.


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

My Pop up Blocker is working overtime watching this stream. Not impressed with the undercard


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

When's Scott Quigg due on?


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

Dan86 said:


> http://www.boxingguru.tv/gurutv1.html
> 
> Its got the whole card on there


Been watching some of the under card, have to say I that is the best quality boxing stream I have seen yet, there really is hardly any difference in quality to when I watch proper sky account on laptop. It will probably go crap when Froch fight comes on lol


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Goosh said:


> http://www.feed2all.eu/watch/223270/1/watch-carl-froch-vs-george-groves,-undercard-and-build-up-.html
> 
> http://www.feed2all.eu/watch/223270/2/watch-carl-froch-vs-george-groves,-undercard-and-build-up-.html
> 
> ...


I keep seeing people saying 11pm:sad:


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

GreedyBen said:


> I keep seeing people saying 11pm:sad:


Just seen Froch say in a pre fight interview there from teh backstage changing room "An hour and 45" at 08:40, so that would make it about 10:30. Think I'll tune in nearer there.


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Twisted said:


> My Pop up Blocker is working overtime watching this stream. Not impressed with the undercard


hehe. AdBlockerPlus for Chrome is a god send for the sites I use. Streams are always perfect for the footy etc though


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

bump for when everyone jumps on these links and it lags


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

I gave in and bought it. Andy Lee coming on now. Looking forward to seeing how he fits into the middleweight picture which is **** hot. Then Scott Quigg defends after that then the big one.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

GreedyBen said:


> I keep seeing people saying 11pm:sad:


Just got this site up buddy and its working fine but im on an Apple Macbook and its got a "you are missing a plug in " centre of the screen" ??

Cant remove or do jack sh1t with it .


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

pea head said:


> Just got this site up buddy and its working fine but im on an Apple Macbook and its got a "you are missing a plug in " centre of the screen" ??
> 
> Cant remove or do jack sh1t with it .


Look for a tiny x in the top corner of the plug in ad and close it


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

pea head said:


> Just got this site up buddy and its working fine but im on an Apple Macbook and its got a "you are missing a plug in " centre of the screen" ??
> 
> Cant remove or do jack sh1t with it .


Try and close it or try another link, will be a dodgy program download no doubt!


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Twisted said:


> Look for a tiny x in the top corner of the plug in ad and close it


Tried that bud numerous times..it just sends me to a site asking for emails and passwords :cursing:


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

pea head said:


> Tried that bud numerous times..it just sends me to a site asking for emails and passwords :cursing:


http://www.boxingguru.tv/gurutv2.html

This is the one I am on and its working well


----------



## AleisterCrowley (Jul 28, 2013)

Dan86 said:


> http://www.boxingguru.tv/gurutv1.html
> 
> Its got the whole card on there


this link is working.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Twisted said:


> http://www.boxingguru.tv/gurutv2.html
> 
> This is the one I am on and its working well


Tried that too ..same sh1t....could it be something do with it being a Macbook as the they dont get viruses im told ???? :confused1:


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

That Silva just took a cracking uppercut


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

pea head said:


> Tried that too ..same sh1t....could it be something do with it being a Macbook as the they dont get viruses im told ???? :confused1:


Could be I am using windows and probably subjecting it to every virus known to man just as long as it holds on till Froch knocks him out!


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

pea head said:


> Tried that too ..same sh1t....could it be something do with it being a Macbook as the they dont get viruses im told ???? :confused1:


have you looked closely at the ads at the very tiny tiny tiny lil "x" sometimes will be a big x on there but if you look closely there is a smaller one


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

shane89 said:


> have you looked closely at the ads at the very tiny tiny tiny lil "x" sometimes will be a big x on there but if you look closely there is a smaller one


Yeah they disguise one as a Link the sneaky bastards and make the other one tiny!!!


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

No guys..not a fcuking carrot :cursing:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

shane89 said:


> have you looked closely at the ads at the very tiny tiny tiny lil "x" sometimes will be a big x on there but if you look closely there is a smaller one


And when you see the smaller x the cursor changes or sometimes it pops up with close next to it


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Twisted said:


> http://www.boxingguru.tv/gurutv2.html
> 
> This is the one I am on and its working well


I'm on this one, but just getting a white screen. Closed everything I can.

Is there some kind of limit to how many people can view these streams at the same time?


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

Froch looks ready to give 0 fcuks


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

MR RIGSBY said:


> I'm on this one, but just getting a white screen. Closed everything I can.
> 
> Is there some kind of limit to how many people can view these streams at the same time?


http://www.feed2all.eu/watch/223270/2/watch-carl-froch-vs-george-groves,-undercard-and-build-up-.html

Try that one, watching that atm and its not buffered once


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

Prince Nas has had a few too many pies jeeeeeesus


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Twisted said:


> Prince Nas has had a few too many pies jeeeeeesus


So have I.


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

Someone wrote he looked like a bollywood Danny Devito . lol


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

stoatman said:


> Someone wrote he looked like a bollywood Danny Devito . lol


Oh man, can totally see that now!


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Froch & Groves entering in 5 minutes or if you're not watching yet


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Goosh said:


> Froch & Groves entering in 5 minutes or if you're not watching yet


Keep the thread updated as it happens.


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Keep the thread updated as it happens.


Will try mate


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

Here we go boys see you on the other side I'm watching this bad boy full attention.


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

groves on way in


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Groves in the ring. Looks good and relaxed - met by boos too.

Froch on way in now. Having a great time - met by cheers


----------



## LeVzi (Nov 18, 2013)

No idea who gonna win this, but I hope the fight lives up to the hype.


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

Froch will win


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Howard Foster is the referee.

Red Corner: Groves

Blue Corner: Froch

Just whacked £2 on Froch to win in the 4th round @ 16/1


----------



## daniel.san (Sep 27, 2012)

Froch TKO


----------



## dirtymusket1 (May 24, 2008)

watching now here......................

http://nutjob.eu/index.html

looks good :thumb:


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Ding Ding!


----------



## daniel.san (Sep 27, 2012)

dirtymusket1 said:


> watching now here......................
> 
> http://nutjob.eu/index.html
> 
> looks good :thumb:


 :thumb:


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

First round:

Groves looking strong, Froch picking him off with the longer jabs

Some decent right hands from both of them

Groves just put Froch on his ****!


----------



## LeVzi (Nov 18, 2013)

omg what a punch ! lol This is over.


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Impressive first round. Groves looking VERY good. sweet left and right combo


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Already?


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

Won't stream on my phone. Bastarx


----------



## AleisterCrowley (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh my days.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Chris F said:


> Won't stream on my phone. Bastarx


Just read it on here and use your imagination.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

AleisterCrowley said:


> Oh my days.


I am awaiting my PM from you. :whistling:


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Second Round:

Groves still bossing the middle of the ring. Grapple in the middle with a few cheeky shots.

Froch looking slow and sluggish. Few decent jabs, but Groves is absolutely bossing this. Landed a fantastic combo

Froch with a few body shots.

Groves landing several OH rights. Shaking Froch

Groves on mat but was puled over


----------



## LeVzi (Nov 18, 2013)

If Groves keeps himself tight, and keeps throwing those tight right hands, Froch is going to walk onto another and drop. He won't beat the count a 2nd time.

This is a good fight


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Sounds like some feathers have been ruffled.


----------



## LeVzi (Nov 18, 2013)

Gotta wonder if Jim Watt is being paid to hype Groves though ! lol


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

LeVzi said:


> Gotta wonder if Jim Watt is being paid to hype Groves though ! lol


Is Jim Watt wearing any gloves?


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Third round:

Groves still owning the ring. Still landing the right hands. Froch clipping with a few jabs, but Groves is fast and is completel outpunching Froch.

Froch landing a couple of body shots, but Groves has this round for me. Left and right hooks.

Froch on comeback. Some great combos. Has Groves on the ropes with a couple of hooks and bodyshots.

Froch scared of Groves right hands. Flinching loads.

Groves blocks a LRL from Froch.

Froch looking tired


----------



## AleisterCrowley (Jul 28, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I am awaiting my PM from you. :whistling:


I'm not aloud to send more than 5 in 24 hours.


----------



## LeVzi (Nov 18, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Is Jim Watt wearing any gloves?


Probably, I don't think anyone told him he retired.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Tasty fight so far.

Froch needs to get angry and ****in hit the ****!


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Fourth ROund:

Froch lands a bit left bodyshot.

Groves is clipping Froch with jab, jab, right. Groves still has the centre of the ring.

Froch lands a double left jab. Keeping him at arms length.

Froch lands a good OH right. Groves responds with a similar shot.

Groves hits Froch and shakes him, has to hug him. Has a cheeky dig after a grapple intervention too


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

AleisterCrowley said:


> I'm not aloud to send more than 5 in 24 hours.


Aww geez, that's a shame really. I was quite enjoying your viewpoints.


----------



## LeVzi (Nov 18, 2013)

lol Watt really doesn;t like Froch does he ! lol


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Fifth Round:

Froch has the centre of the ring but Groves takes it off him. Froch lands a big left and ight swing from full length.

Groves in the corner, great defensive work and pushes Froch back. Froch doesn't capitalise.

Groves misses with a thunderous right hands, but lands the next one.

Froch has Groves on the ropes with a LRL combo, again Groves defends well.

Froch has a nice flurry lands a great right hand bodyshot. Starting to comie into it and bossing the ring. Froch lands a good jab on the bell

Froch had the round for me


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

LeVzi said:


> lol Watt really doesn;t like Froch does he ! lol


I don't think the politics within boxing like 'The Cobra' so maybe Jim Watt is wearing invisible gloves.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Much better round come on cobra!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Goosh said:


> Fifth Round:
> 
> Froch has the centre of the ring but Groves takes it off him. Froch lands a big left and ight swing from full length.
> 
> ...


You should write for 'Ring' magazine.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

LeVzi said:


> lol Watt really doesn;t like Froch does he ! lol


Haha he must have a wesge on Groves


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Sixth Round:

Couple of jabs from each, apprehension and looking for the right jab.

Froch getting some cheeky uppercuts in the grapple. Groves lands a great right hand. Groves shakes Froch with a fantastic LRLR. ALl landed. Froch still straning.

Froch keeps looking at his corner.

Groves is on FIRE!

Froch throwing a couple back, but not landing. Groves throwing ALL OH rights and landing them. Froch connects on Groves.

Groves looking dazed, on the ropes and getting cocky dropping his gloves. Froch nearly punished him!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Something has happened, there's no update....


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

BLUE(UK) said:


> You should write for 'Ring' magazine.


hehe, Cheers mate. I'm not actually a huge boxing fan, but I do like commentating on events and ****.

Plus you asked for updates


----------



## LeVzi (Nov 18, 2013)

Well tbh, I dunno what is keeping Froch on his feet. Groves is hitting him almost at will. It's getting into a right brawl, great stuff.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Froch is a hard bastard! Looks like his head has cleared now...


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Groves is the much better fighter, just battered froch in that round!


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Round Seven:

Groves lands two left jabs and rocks Froch. Groves is feeling slack, letting his guard down and Froch will take him for it.

Groves is getting complacent and is getting tired. Froch is relaxing now but Groves throws an LRL, lands another bif right. Froch connects with a right body shot but is still sluggish.

Groves is back with his gloves up and lands a BIG right hand and is shaken again.

Froch protecting his face, gloves high for a secong. Froch gets a few bodyshots in. Groves is bobbing and weaving, certainly the quicker of the two. Lands a sweet left jab on Froch.


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

Froch is getting beating. Can't believe how this one is panning out


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

lukeee said:


> Groves is the much better fighter, just battered froch in that round!


Groves will be getting worried now, nothing worse than seeing shots like that have little or no effect!


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Come on Carl


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

frochs legs went ages ago


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Prince Adam said:


> Come on Carl


Is he on here between rounds?


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

Muay Thai elbow from froch.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Chris F said:


> Muay Thai elbow from froch.


I like it, did it contact?


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

Yeah he he. Well they said it did on 5live


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Round Eight:

Froch looking clearer, some big LRL from Froch and catches Groves on teh chin, full length throws. Has Groves on the ropes.

Froch lands a sweet left hook and goes in with a LRL body shot. Took him to the corner, but hits Groves with a forearm and the ref gets involved.

Groves still has centre ring, hits a right bodyshot on Froch, Froch comes back with a couple of LRL to the head. A lot of grapples and rope love this round. Tiredness setting in.

Groves misses with a left jab as Froch is confident and moves away - experience starting to show.

Groves goes for a big right and Groves hits the back of the head as he spinds him, Froch retaliates with three hits during intervention.

Froch charging after him and hits several LRL to the head, partially defended by Groves.

Froch throws a big left swinger which connects and lands another on the bell.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

if froch dont knock him out he has lost by a mile


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

lukeee said:


> if froch dont knock him out he has lost by a mile


Can he do it?


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Round Nine:

Chat from teh ref first to calm it down.

Both fighters looking determined. Froch has the centre of the ring, throws several left jabs, but Groves dodges. Groves retaliates with a big right.

Froch lands a couple f bodyshots and Froch takes a couple of rights.

Groves has a topple and his legs are all over. Groves is taking a hiding from Froch! Ref stops it

Groves was on the ropes and Froch landed several LRL bodyshot combos and a few to the head. Groves partially defended, but it wasn't clear cut

Froch wins!!


----------



## LeVzi (Nov 18, 2013)

What a stupid ref ! That was way too soon.............


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Crazy stoppage


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

****ing yes!!!!!!


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

fcuk off.. fight stopped, froch wins

Disgusting imo


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

injustice Grove won me over there


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

There's no way froch will offer the rematch


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

Fvck me that was intense


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

thats a disgrace


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

****ty decision.


----------



## daniel.san (Sep 27, 2012)

Looked dodgey but thought Froch would get him eventually but should have gone on


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Load of bollocks . Far too early. Groves was the better fighter by far


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

worst stoppage i've ever seen. absolute b0ll0x, was 6 or 7s rounds up , not looking that badly hurt at all. This is the sht that makes a mockery of the sport.


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm going in the garden to smoke a cigar and I don't even smoke.


----------



## Mike90 (Nov 21, 2013)

That wasas getting awesome... killjoy ref


----------



## LeVzi (Nov 18, 2013)

Seems these days boxers aren't allowed to take too many punches ! lol wtf has happened to boxing man.


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

**** decision that like. Ref in the wrong for stopping it personally.

Was a fantastic round as well.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Refs a fcking idiot!!!


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

Crowd is going beserk


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

froch wont wanna fight him again.

Expect this kind of result abroad but not here!


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Judges aswell??

2 having it 1 round in it?

WTF!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Wow.

Cheers for the write ups Goosh. (dunno how to do Reps)


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

I wanted froch to win. But groves has won me over, what a fighter.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Stoppage was spot on Groves was getting battered out on his feet with over 1:30 left in the round.

Folks, just because the Sky commentators hype the **** out of someone in the fight, doesn't mean it's true. Sky have contracts and commentators need a paycheck as well. Groves is 25, Froch is 36, who do you think is gunna be (or was) the Sky moneymaker for the next 5 years?

Groves was gassed.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Retire at the top I say.

He's aged badly overnight has Froch.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

digitalis said:


> Stoppage was spot on Groves was getting battered out on his feet with over 1:30 left in the round.


No mate just no


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

froch looked more troubled than groves did, how can the ref stop that


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Groves was robbed, what a load of ****!


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

digitalis said:


> Stoppage was spot on Groves was getting battered out on his feet with over 1:30 left in the round.


Crowd dont agree mate!

Groves got a huge roar froch got fcuk all lol


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Usual sh1t tbh, politics


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

So does Froch now retire or take the re-match?


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Happy Froch won no doubt about that but respect to Groves. Should of carried on considering the magnitude of t British the fight and how it panned out.


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Wow.
> 
> Cheers for the write ups Goosh. (dunno how to do Reps)


NP fella. Glad to help out. Enjoyed it.

BTW: You rep by looking at the bottom left of my post (the little sherrifs badge thing next to Blog This Post).


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Turn the tv volume off and watch the replay, Groves was going.

Sky clearly had a bias going here, Jim Watt was nut hugging Groves from the off despite the fact that Froch took his best shots.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Think it was the fact his legs seemed to wobble a bit, but to be fair the ref could have give him 10 more seconds to see if he could fight out of it.

Fair play to Froch when he sensed it he went in for the kill, but I'd be interested to see what he has to say tomorrow because Groves just battered him for 8 rounds.


----------



## LeVzi (Nov 18, 2013)

The judges had it all wrong too apparantly, not seen the official scores yet though.

Worst thing of it is that there will be no rematch. Froch will retire.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Mark2021 said:


> So does Froch now retire or take the re-match?


Retire man- he's only gonna get slower. Bow out at the top.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

I think frochs body language says it all tbh

Alright he may of finished groves then, he was wobbling but the ref called it early and up until then froch had no answer.

Time to call it a day me thinks


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Froch is shot, hes been in many wars **** I remember watching him as a new pro 10 years ago.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Think he'll retire now. He won't want a re-match and the only other fight of any significance is against Ward, who would beat him again.

On that showing I think Groves is a future world champ. Definitely won himself some new fans there.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Froch is a fcuking t!t

His own crowd is booing his bollox


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

lukeee said:


> Froch is a fcuking t!t
> 
> His own crowd is booing his bollox


Froch has always been a bell end mate. Any interview I've seen him give he comes across as a complete tool.


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Froch is being massively condescending to Groves here. Huge respect for Groves for sitting next to him and hearing the **** Froch is spouting and not knocking the **** clean out


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

fcuk me dont froch go on lol

Making himself look a right tool!

Re-match mentioned by froch :thumb:


----------



## LeVzi (Nov 18, 2013)

Froch has made himself look the biggest tool ever now ! He should have been a lot more humble in that interview, what a bellend.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

What a [email protected]


----------



## Mike90 (Nov 21, 2013)

What a cocky **** froch sounded there, i was waiting for groves to just go boom in his head and shut him up. Shame groves was robbed of all his hard work.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Mike90 said:


> What a cocky **** froch sounded there, i was waiting for groves to just go boom in his head and shut him up. Shame groves was robbed of all his hard work.


Problem was mate, Groves hit him with his best shots and Carl survived it. Groves wasn't surviving Carl's, hence the stoppage.

If it had gone points he'd have won granted.


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

If that ref would have let that go on then Froch would probably have won and now because he stopped it dragging him off in a headlock he ruined that fight and questions will always now hang over Froch.

Gonna be one helluva of a rematch.

Grove won me over fair and square feel for him.


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

biggest amount of respect for groves during that, followed him when we was both amateurs and followed him since he turn pro, he was bossing the points throughout that fight.. but...a big but, groves was majorly tiring in that last round and he was getting hurt. Froch was gna finish that off with out a doubt


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

shane89 said:


> biggest amount of respect for groves during that, followed him when we was both amateurs and followed him since he turn pro, he was bossing the points throughout that fight.. but...a big but, groves was majorly tiring in that last round and he was getting hurt. Froch was gna finish that off with out a doubt


Spot on.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

digitalis said:


> Problem was mate, Groves hit him with his best shots and Carl survived it. Groves wasn't surviving Carl's, hence the stoppage.
> 
> If it had gone points he'd have won granted.


Well 2 refs had it 177-176 I think was said?

How the fk??


----------



## Mike90 (Nov 21, 2013)

digitalis said:


> Problem was mate, Groves hit him with his best shots and Carl survived it. Groves wasn't surviving Carl's, hence the stoppage.
> 
> If it had gone points he'd have won granted.


Yh true mate he did look stronger at the end there, fair play to groves though he is a tough little terrier !!


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

Mark2021 said:


> Well 2 refs had it 177-176 I think was said?
> 
> How the fk??


mate i know what your saying, the points add up but youve still got to look physically at the fighters. groves was tiring majorly at the end it was gna end up badly.. still wish we could of seen it though


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Just had a re-watch, it was a bit early to be fair. I stand corrected.


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

everyone thats watched it agrees it was early, groves should have held onto froch, instead he tried to box his way out

if he was on the ropes getting smashed id have wanted it stopped but the ref was bad i thought, there was a few late blows and boxes behind the head that went unpunished

i seriously doubt froch will take the rematch, after a day or two thinking he may take early retirement

groves has a new fan, conducted himself brilliantly after the fight, froch was doin some **** talk at the end of the fight

oh ye i just remember getting knocked down in the 1st just when u say it there now? come on!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

what round was it stopped again, round 8 or 9

must have a look in the job tomorrow and see what round the money was down for a froch stoppage, cause the ref has got some crispy niftys to collect i reckon

i was like, whats he doin? he ruined a great fight for everyone the bastard


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

Was a great fight and had the ref not of stopped it wouldve been a fvckin great fight! Groves for me - he's gonna be some fighter!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

The tool of a ref just ruined what was one if the most exciting fights i've seen in a while. Ref had groves in a headlock while froch gave him 2 digs to the ribs!!

The sport is bent. Groves had two 10-8 rounds and was dominant yet 76-75 on two cards. It was only goin one way anyway unless groves stopped him.

The sports a mess.

Froch really lost my respect at the end. Ive been a big fan from the start but in the build up to this fight and afterwards hes came across as a right egomaniac. Hes calles groves antics childish he has a short memory considering the way he chased calzaghe.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Has shades of Lewis vs Vitali Klitchko.

Lewis got lucky that nite and soon retired.


----------



## Aldinblack (Aug 8, 2012)

I agree definitely something dodgy going on there last night, nevermind froch's days are numbered that's for sure, groves was so much faster & more accurate - the ref well what a knob & it was great to see ponce naseem talking rubbish again too..


----------



## stew82 (Aug 19, 2013)

if that fight went on groves was recovering and winning that fight, Froch was getting dominated!


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Watched the fight hoping for a froch win

Groves acted the cnut on the run up but thats the bravado of boxing to be fair

A true underdog story, a bit like the rocky movies I was rooting for the fella after a few rounds. Clearly a set up to make.many more millions with a rematch. Shows just how curupt boxng is


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

And the way fooking froch acted and spoke after the fight. Lost the respect of many a million. Could of shown a little more respect to a guy who wiped the floor with him if it wernt for a dodgy decision


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Definitely stopped prematurely, groves could have made it through the round but I think froch would have stopped him.

Still won 72 euro happy days


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

Well I'm done with boxing after that farce. Everyone who paid to watch that fight was completely robbed of seeing the honest outcome of the fight. Froch was more hurt after getting knocked down in the 1st than Groves was in the 9th. But what is even more ridiculous than the referee's stoppage, is the fact that 2 of the judges only had Groves leading by one point at the end of the fight.

The first round had to be a 10-8 round to Groves with the knockdown. So to only have Groves 1 point ahead in the 9th, they must have viewed that between round 2-8 Froch had gotten the better of Groves. WTF could they have been watching? Groves completely dominated and beat up Froch up till the 9th. That can only be down to some sort of corruption, the 3rd judge had Groves 5 points ahead , which was more realistic but all in all another total embarrassment for boxing.


----------



## Handsofstone (Apr 7, 2013)

Its a shame the fight ended like it did credit to both boxers.

Groves was robbed of maybe winning a UD an Froch was robbed of maybe winning by stopping Groves in style in the next round or even a couple more seconds.

Rematch is the answer.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

some **** on this thread...anyone who thinks Groves woulda went on to win are mental, just look at Groves after ref stopped it, ref grabbed his arms and groves took few seconds to try shake ref off, which shows he was nearly out on his feet...anyone who follows froch. knows hes a killer in the later rounds....just look at froch vs taylor


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

barsnack said:


> some **** on this thread...anyone who thinks Groves woulda went on to win are mental, just look at Groves after ref stopped it, ref grabbed his arms and groves took few seconds to try shake ref off, which shows he was nearly out on his feet...anyone who follows froch. knows hes a killer in the later rounds....just look at froch vs taylor


This is true..problem being nobody will know though becuse he wasnt given the chance....boxing today is an absolute farce full stop.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Froch was coming on strong and had dealt with the best groves could dish out.

Groves was running out of steam and deteriorating badly.

Jim watts biased commentary has mislead a few on here.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Prince Adam said:


> Froch was coming on strong and had dealt with the best groves could dish out.
> 
> Groves was running out of steam and deteriorating badly.
> 
> Jim watts biased commentary has mislead a few on here.


Jim Watt has suffered from verbal Diarrhoea for years......still,shame for groves....anybody who fights for a living would rather go out on their butt than be headlocked and pulled away :no:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

pea head said:


> This is true..problem being nobody will know though becuse he wasnt given the chance....boxing today is an absolute farce full stop.


a lot fo ****e decisions of late in boxing, but also think with UFC too with GSP result last week....although I actual agree witht he stoppage, the ref woulda seen it in Groves eyes whether he was out and I personaly think the ref should be appauled for stopping it as he coulda took unneeded punishment.......anyways, just watched froch on sky sports news, says he'll give the rematch as long as his promoter will agree to it, which means its a done deal.......my 2 pence anyway, not like anyone ever listens to me on this site, I bought a new pair of shoes the other day and no one has asked me how im getting on witht hem


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

barsnack said:


> a lot fo ****e decisions of late in boxing, but also think with UFC too with GSP result last week....although I actual agree witht he stoppage, the ref woulda seen it in Groves eyes whether he was out and I personaly think the ref should be appauled for stopping it as he coulda took unneeded punishment.......anyways, just watched froch on sky sports news, says he'll give the rematch as long as his promoter will agree to it, which means its a done deal.......my 2 pence anyway, not like anyone ever listens to me on this site, I bought a new pair of shoes the other day and no one has asked me how im getting on witht hem


Ah yes...GSP...i thought the same last week....personally when stuff like this happens they should just carry on with it on the car park with a camera crew in tow......thats the way its going...people will start boycotting fights very soon....the fighters and public should not have to endure this when paid good money....same for the fighters....they put everything into this.

Personally ive always liked Froch but ive seen another side to his arrogance last night...Groves has just got himself a massive fan base and support now.

Anyway...how are the shoes ??....all good ?? comfy ?? no blisters i hope ??? :innocent:


----------



## skinso (Jan 12, 2011)

1 thing for sure Froch can take a punch, apart from going down in the first he took alot of clean heavy shots


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

pea head said:


> Ah yes...GSP...i thought the same last week....personally when stuff like this happens they should just carry on with it on the car park with a camera crew in tow......thats the way its going...people will start boycotting fights very soon....the fighters and public should not have to endure this when paid good money....same for the fighters....they put everything into this.
> 
> Personally ive always liked Froch but ive seen another side to his arrogance last night...Groves has just got himself a massive fan base and support now.
> 
> Anyway...how are the shoes ??....all good ?? comfy ?? no blisters i hope ??? :innocent:


awww thanks mate for asking, yeah I never even brought the shoes out of the box so got no idea...there a light brown colour, and as we all know, light brown, is sssoooooooooooooo last year


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

The ref made a decision to stop Groves from taking any more unanswered, undefended punches.

The ref is in there to enforce the rules and for the boxers safety.

Groves was spent, hurt and was about to be knocked out from concussion and exhaustion.

At the end of the day Groves threw away his very good start and points lead by getting drawn into a desperate Froch's scrap.

This is what lost him the fight, his eagerness and inexperience.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

GreedyBen said:


> The ref made a decision to stop Groves from taking any more unanswered, undefended punches.
> 
> The ref is in there to enforce the rules and for the boxers safety.
> 
> ...


Thread closed

lol


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

Stoppage footage

vvvvvvvvv










Ridiculous stoppage. Froch was in a far worse state in 1st round. Groves was winning by a landslide, was steady on his legs and still throwing punches back, he was only really caught with one of two clean shots. Had every chance of getting through that.

Then again no doubt if he had weathered it, he would have been stitched up on the scorecards anyway, going on the fact that 2 judges somehow only had Groves a point up in the 9th! Absolute disgrace.


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

barsnack said:


> as we all know, light brown, is sssoooooooooooooo last year


Didn't stop some c\/nt knicking mine from 5-a-side footy last week 

They're not size 10 Next slipons are they?

I miss them. Most comfortable shoes I ever owned


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

josephbloggs said:


> Stoppage footage
> 
> vvvvvvvvv
> 
> ...


Now the thread can be closed lol


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Goosh said:


> Didn't stop some c\/nt knicking mine from 5-a-side footy last week
> 
> They're not size 10 Next slipons are they?
> 
> I miss them. Most comfortable shoes I ever owned


size 10? how small is your cock you weirdo


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

barsnack said:


> size 10? how small is your cock you weirdo


You've definitely got my shoes haven't you!

My cock is glorious I'll have you know


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Goosh said:


> You've definitely got my shoes haven't you!
> 
> My cock is glorious I'll have you know


heard your dick's glorious.....from my mate Michael


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

barsnack said:


> heard your dick's glorious.....from my mate Michael


He's a good judge, what can I say


----------



## crampy (Jun 19, 2010)

Should never have been a stoppage! Groves had alot left to give and would have finished froch with a right hand in the next 2 rounds


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Seems every fight i watch im losing interest in the sport more and more. Seems every second fight is decided by some sort of terrible decision

Thought Groves was fine when the ref stopped it and at the very least he done enough to deserve a little more time to see how he was.

Robbed!

Watched a bit of the Pac fight Rios was a punchbag! No doubt everyone will be back on the 'He will beat Mayweather' band wagon bla bla


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

100/1 for a grovees k/o in 1st round

50/1 for ireland to draw with all blacks

as we know so nearly came through, as for a man city slaughter of spurs i caouldnt find a price on my betting screen for that, it wasnt in the betting at all


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

massmuscle said:


> The promo has been good as always if sky is asking you to splash out on box office.
> 
> Sadly the fight wont be, Froch is far to good for Groves. It won't get past 4 rounds.


 :lol:


----------

